# Illuminated 3dpt breakout board.



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2020)

I tried one of these out today. I assume that the CLR should be removed when using these in place of a regular LED? I am working on the Two Sticks of Derm and connected it but the LED on the footswitch won't illuminate. I did include all three 4k7 resistors. I'll try removing the CLR and see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

From the ones I've seen you need a CLR, but probably needs to be lower than 4.7K


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 26, 2020)

Do the illuminated switches have a built in CLR?


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Do the illuminated switches have a built in CLR?


No, at least not the ones I've looked at


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2020)

Maybe I'll try a 2.2k


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

Check this thread






						Illuminated 3PDT switches
					

Do the LED leads extend at least as far as the 3PDT lugs on these?  https://www.taydaelectronics.com/illuminated-push-botton-foot-3pdt-pedal-switch-red-color.html



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Maybe I'll try a 2.2k



I do know the LEDs work, they illuminated with my DMM.


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I do know the LEDs work, they illuminated with my DMM.


I wonder if the led on the board would need a jumper?


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2020)

Barry said:


> I wonder if the led on the board would need a jumper?



I was thinking that too, I will have to play around with it.


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I was thinking that too, I will have to play around with it.


It seems you would have to jump it or there's no current path


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2020)

Barry said:


> It seems you would have to jump it or there's no current path



Just putting in a led on the board and it fires up. Thanks Barry!


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Just putting in a led on the board and it fires up. Thanks Barry!


Did you change the CLR? If not is it bright enough?


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2020)

Barry said:


> Did you change the CLR? If not is it bright enough?



I should have changed it to 2.2k, 4.7k is too high for sure.


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I should have changed it to 2.2k, 4.7k is too high for sure.


Yeah I was wondering, putting that one on the board puts them in series and makes them both a bit dimmer I imagine


----------



## Robert (Apr 26, 2020)

Yep, I need to make up a little one-page doc on using these.

They'll still use the on-board CLR, but you do need to install a jumper in the place of the LED on the main effect PCB in use.


----------

